# Can you sleep at night



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

before a riding day? it doesnt matter how any times ive been. multipe times a week, multiple times a month. the day before I know im snowboarding I can hardly sleep. the anticipation kills me. it suck lol I need my rest.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

The night before powder days when I know it's going to be very good, definitely. The night before average days, not so much.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

yea same here i just went up yesterday and i couldnt really tell in the morning if i had slept or just been awake then asleep...its just like he said...when its gonna be sick snow conditions...no sleep..


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

i travel with melatonin. have a drink or two, pop a melatonin and shut your eyes. you'll wake up feeling fully rested.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

ZMA works too.

I have trouble sleeping before before big powder trips.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I can sleep.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

I can't :laugh:

I wake up every couple of hours and check the time on my cell - to make sure I don't oversleep (eventhough my alarm is so loud that it makes the dead stir in their graves). Too much excitement and anticipation! 

Glad I'm not alone in this.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Lynch[425] said:


> before a riding day? it doesnt matter how any times ive been. multipe times a week, multiple times a month. the day before I know im snowboarding I can hardly sleep. the anticipation kills me. it suck lol I need my rest.


Exact same thing happens to me it is the most irritating thing in the world. Even the day before we even drive up it happens to me. I just kinda roll over look at the clock "fuck" roll over doze for 5 mins look at the clock "god damnit" for the whole night


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I usually have more insomnia than normal, the night before hitting Baker.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I would say although it's not as bad as the day before a race when I used to race, it's still anxiety sometimes. I try to just tire myself out the day before, or sleep a little less the night before and that helps contribute to nodding off quicker.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

I can't sleep normally.. so i feel the pain. Today i got 8 hrs of sleep and was up at 9am... and its a Customer Appreciation day at Jack Frost. now if only i could get my friend up


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

I sleep like a baby the night before. Just the thought of going for a ride de-stresses me and it gives me a good nights rest.

Considering I go ride at least once a week, usually two, and good weeks 3 to the same resort, it's not a big deal.

Now the night before a trip to somewhere much better would probably leave me restless. But two beers and 50mg of Benedryl will knock me out cold.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I usually get up very early since it is a 2 hour drive. It's always hard for me to sleep if I have an alarm set. I anticipate it and keep waking up. But on the bright side, even if I only get 4 hours of sleep, I'm wide awake when I'm boarding.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

If your of age have a couple beers or drinks and you'll pass right out. Well even if your not of age you can always experiment:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

sometimes yes, sometimes no. the trip before last to snowshoe we were leaving in the AM, which means by 4:00 to get 1st tracks! so i spent the night at my buddy's house & we went to bed at 11:30 that night, but both of us just laid there awake. every hour or so one of us would make a noise & the other would go "you still up?" lol. by 3:00 i was like, "fuck it...let's go get breakfast!"

then there's been nights where i partied all night & didn't sleep. those don't make for great days though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

i usually can't sleep either, i have trouble sleeping normally. i take melatonin, which works pretty darn well. It's nice because it's not one of those where you have to alot yourself 8 hours to sleep, so even if I crawl in bed pretty late, I can still take it.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

i usually get just an OK night's sleep. I am always too excited so it takes a while for me to pass out.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

What I found makes for an easy night's sleep is spending the day before drinking gallons of water and getting some good stretching in. Especially your legs. The water and stretching helps your muscles feel relaxed and you avoid that wound-up feeling. Then as I lay in bed I just try to focus on how the space between my toes feels and I usually doze right off. 

Though...yeah, drugs and booze work too. And some good sex, that always helps me drop right off!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

The first time I went snowboarding this year I stayed up all night. I ended up only getting like one maybe two hours of sleep. But, once I got to the mountain, I was wide awake.


----------

